# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Aus der Arbeitswelt x 15



## krawutz (28 März 2022)




----------



## Rolli (28 März 2022)

Ob da so einige schon mal was von Arbeitssicherheit gehört haben 

:thx:


----------



## Marco2 (28 März 2022)

...wat soll ick machen, wenn ick den Schlüssel nicht habe !!wink2


----------



## comatron (30 März 2022)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Pediküre total.


----------

